# VMware und Programmieradapter



## crash (13 September 2008)

Hallo jungs und mädels!
ich suche einen programmieradapter der unter vmware mit step7 und flexible funktioniert (mpi+profibus).
Siemens cp5511 geht nicht.
was setzt ihr ein?
was könnt ihr empfehlen?
im moment ist der netlink-pro mein favorit.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 September 2008)

Sowohl der NetLink-PRO als auch der NetLink-USB werden von uns unter VMWare getestet. Und es funktionieren auch beide damit.


----------



## Astralavista (14 September 2008)

Kann ich bestätigen ... der Netlink-Pro funktioniert einwandfrei.
Auch der Siemens MPI-Adapter funktioniert ohne Probleme. Das Teil ist für mich allerdings ein Schritt zurück in die Steinzeit.


----------



## SBC-User (14 September 2008)

also auch ich kann bestätigen das der netlink-pro sauber funktioniert, mit dem usb-mpi hatte ich diverse probleme, was in darin begründet war das die vm-config das usb-mapping nicht sauber angelegt hatte. der ppi läuft bei mir soweit leider garnicht. das kann ich soweit sagen dazu


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 September 2008)

SBC-User schrieb:


> also auch ich kann bestätigen das der netlink-pro sauber funktioniert, mit dem usb-mpi hatte ich diverse probleme, was in darin begründet war das die vm-config das usb-mapping nicht sauber angelegt hatte. der ppi läuft bei mir soweit leider garnicht. das kann ich soweit sagen dazu


Habe bei mir das so parametriert, dass VMWare, wenn es aktiv ist, den USB-Plug-Event erhält und das Gerät übernimmt. Dies funktioniert soweit ganz gut mit dem NetLink-USB. Mit den "Seriellen"-USB-Adaptern habe ich es nicht selbst getestet, sollte aber auch funktionieren. Ich setze VMWare 6.0 ein.


----------



## SBC-User (14 September 2008)

ich nutze die selbe vm, und genau darin lag der fehler bei mir mit dem usb


----------

